# Hello! breed question



## Water (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi new member here ! I'm excited to be here. Here's a picture of my kitty! What kind of breed do you think he is? I was told he was a Ragdoll!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Water!
I have absolutely no idea!  
But, WOW! What a Gorgeous cat!!
Sharon


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's beautiful! He looks like he could be part Ragdoll. My Muffs is a purebred Ragdoll, while Abby is part Ragdoll, part Persian. The shape of your kitty's face reminds me a bit of Abby, while his coloring and blue eyes are characteristic of a Ragdoll. What's his name?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree, he does look ragdollesque! The head shape looks a bit different than a ragdoll. Very pretty, indeed. 
What is your kitty's background? 
Lucky you, to have this sweet kitty!


----------

